# Beardie and Diamond x Bredli



## ShaunMorelia (Apr 3, 2011)

Here is our latest addition, a central bearded dragon.
Here's some pics. Enjoy.




And here's a shot of our Diamond x Bredli we have


----------



## daniel408 (Apr 3, 2011)

wow the diamond x bredli looks nice.


----------



## Gecksta (Apr 3, 2011)

the snake has a nice pattern


----------



## D3pro (Apr 3, 2011)

one of my favourite crosses. well done.


----------



## Bez84 (Apr 3, 2011)

that cross has an interesting look to it, can you post some more pics of it


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Apr 3, 2011)

Cheers for the kind comments on a python that I would normally be "flamed" for having.
Here's a few more pictures as requested.




And a feeding shot (yeah thats a rabbit)



...so no one like our new beardie?....:cry:


----------



## daniel408 (Apr 3, 2011)

very nice, hahaha the berdie is great too but that python just out shines him lol


----------



## smigga (Apr 3, 2011)

Has the DiamondxBredli got typical yellow colouring or more orange?


----------



## bigfella77 (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice cross mate. Bloody nice indeed.


----------



## Ninja (Apr 3, 2011)

Great looking python.Looks similar to mine.


----------



## Darkhorse (Apr 3, 2011)

That diamond/bredli looks amazing! Are the colours true to life in that first shot?


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Apr 3, 2011)

Darkhorse said:


> That diamond/bredli looks amazing! Are the colours true to life in that first shot?



+1. If so, well, even if not, hubba hubba!


----------



## Australis (Apr 3, 2011)

I keep looking, but i just cant see what is so attractive...pattern or colour wise.
Just looks like a "bog standard" carpet.


----------



## beeman (Apr 3, 2011)

Australis said:


> I keep looking, but i just cant see what is so attractive...pattern or colour wise.
> Just looks like a "bog standard" carpet.



Ditto!


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Apr 4, 2011)

smigga said:


> Has the DiamondxBredli got typical yellow colouring or more orange?


Would you be surprised if it had both?
The Diamond blood does seem to be more prominant but instead of black scales with yellow tipping its more brown/red, but more towards the bum end she gets a bit darker and the diamond tipping just making it through. 



Ninja said:


> Great looking python.Looks similar to mine.


It looks nice ninja, but may I ask, what the **** are you wearing? Is that a cape?



Darkhorse said:


> That diamond/bredli looks amazing! Are the colours true to life in that first shot?


The first shot, I actually spent time and effort to get a good shot, where the others were without a tripod and just the quick point and shoot option on the camera.



Australis said:


> I keep looking, but i just cant see what is so attractive...pattern or colour wise.
> Just looks like a "bog standard" carpet.


I guess everyone has their own opinion and what they call a beautiful snake.

I mean, where would the hobby be if everyone liked the same look/type/purity etc of snakes or lizards?


----------



## Ninja (Apr 4, 2011)

The_S_Word said:


> It looks nice ninja, but may I ask, what the **** are you wearing? Is that a cape?


Yes it is as I was at headquaters with the rest of the Super Friends team.


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Apr 4, 2011)

ninja said:


> yes it is as i was at headquaters with the rest of the super friends team.


 awesome!


----------



## Perko (Apr 4, 2011)

Penrith's own Super Hero by the looks of it !!!!



The_S_Word said:


> It looks nice ninja, but may I ask, what the **** are you wearing? Is that a cape?


----------



## Defective (Apr 8, 2011)

both snake and beardie are gorgeous


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Apr 19, 2011)

Here are some updated shots of the python.







And one of her streched out in her enclosure (1.5m x 1.5m x 0.6m deep)


----------



## falana1 (Apr 19, 2011)

he nice looking snake how much did you pay for him .


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Apr 19, 2011)

She cost us about $40 in fuel and $20 for lunch for the day trip.


----------



## sookie (Apr 19, 2011)

She is like when you mix coffee with chocolate,mmmmmmmmm.two awesum breeds seperate but put em together.......and KAPOW..........you have something a little tastier than usual.


----------

